# Tiny black spots.



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Seems like I’m making a post every day. I noticed these two small spots on Gerald’s comb. Are these normal?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> Seems like I’m making a post every day. I noticed these two small spots on Gerald’s comb. Are these normal?
> View attachment 42882


yes. It seems just like a natural coloring, but ditto I think I've made like 1,000 posts


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Looks normal right now. Gerald actually looks just like one of my chickens!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> Seems like I’m making a post every day. I noticed these two small spots on Gerald’s comb. Are these normal?
> View attachment 42882


Looks normal and her eyes are black!? That’s cool.


----------

